# Quincy today- little brat!!



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

I can't see any pics


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry....


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

He looks so handsome! ^^ I love his topknot! I'm really careful with lickers because I've nicked tongues. x_x


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have never seen a dog like him. I tried and tried to get him to stop, then figured if he nicks it once, maybe he will stop. Won't be too bad a nick with a #30 blade. More like a pinch. I am going to have to get a grooming arm. I have never used one in my life, but unless I want to wait until someone else is here to hold his head out of the way, I think that is my only solution. Little bugger!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

He does look wonderful though. He just wants to give you a new challenge. You wouldn't want to get bored would you?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

trillium said:


> he does look wonderful though. He just wants to give you a new challenge. You wouldn't want to get bored would you?


bored?? What the heck is that???


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

oh little brat :doh:

he is the only pup to do this, the other ones where maybe crying or trying to get away at first but he was the only one trying to eat the clipper 

He is looking good. Look forward to see more pics.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

He's sure looks like he is growing fast what a cutie...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> oh little brat :doh:
> 
> he is the only pup to do this, the other ones where maybe crying or trying to get away at first but he was the only one trying to eat the clipper
> 
> He is looking good. Look forward to see more pics.


We are going to redo his top knot and get some in a wee bit. He is some cute though!!!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

He sounds like a little character, Cherie! I love a puppy with spunk!
Love his head!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Cute as ever! Good to hear he's got some 'tude  Difficult to groom but oh so cute!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

pudlemom said:


> He's sure looks like he is growing fast what a cutie...


He is as big as my female Whippet already! He is a cutie. He weighs 26 pounds now.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> He sounds like a little character, Cherie! I love a puppy with spunk!
> Love his head!!


Well, you would love him then. Lucky for him Holly has the patience of a saint. We will be watching TV and he walks past Holly, grabs her ear and keeps on going. Or if she is getting osme lovin', he comes up behind her and picks her back foot off the floor. I think he is trying to knock her over. She just smiles and plays ever so patiently with him! I like his head too. The next three photos I think I had the elastic in a bit too tight making him look a wee bit surprised.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> Cute as ever! Good to hear he's got some 'tude  Difficult to groom but oh so cute!


It's funny...he is a gem in the tub and being dried with the HV dryer, and he does not mind being brushed at all. But the clippers apparently are not his friend at all!!

If he was too good about it I would wonder what was wrong Holly HATES her feet and nails being done and Thinker HATES his face being done, so this is par for the course...lol!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

OK first - I LOVE HIM!!! He is a stunning boy for sure

He picks at Holly like Olie has Suri!! Must be a puppy thing. Olie still does it, just not as rough and he's 11 months. Suri is patient too thank god! Oh and Suri does not bite the clippers but she puts her head down and watches and I am always lifting her head up, I need an arm too I suppose.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie said:


> OK first - I LOVE HIM!!! He is a stunning boy for sure
> 
> He picks at Holly like Olie has Suri!! Must be a puppy thing. Olie still does it, just not as rough and he's 11 months. Suri is patient too thank god! Oh and Suri does not bite the clippers but she puts her head down and watches and I am always lifting her head up, I need an arm too I suppose.


I think that is going to be the solution to the problem for me. You cannot see his feet while you are clipping because he bends over them licking like a mad fool. 

Thanks for loving him. I think you would love him even more if you met him. He has a marvelous little personality and is such a little flurry of fun and antics.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I think you would love him even more if you met him. He has a marvelous little personality and is such a little flurry of fun and antics.


YEP!!!! :lol: My husband was smitten immediately upon meeting him and threatened several times to steal him and put him in our car on the way back to Bismarck!  He's brought it up a couple of time since, "Why didn't we bring him back with us??"  :lol:

He is truly a nice, sweet, fun boy!


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Very cute and nice dark black


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> YEP!!!! :lol: My husband was smitten immediately upon meeting him and threatened several times to steal him and put him in our car on the way back to Bismarck!  He's brought it up a couple of time since, "Why didn't we bring him back with us??"  :lol:
> 
> He is truly a nice, sweet, fun boy!


Ha,ha,ha!!! David tried, that's for sure. And he and Quincy seemed to develop insta-bond together! He would not have gotten within a foot of the front door with my baby in his arms!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

aprhj said:


> Very cute and nice dark black


Thanks so much. His colour is fabulous and his coat is out of this world!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A couple more....


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

It sounds like he got his daddy coat 
Then you are in for a blast, but the judges will love it.

I am sorry I could not train him better with the clippers  
Its so annoying having a dog that acts like this, hope he grows out of it.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> It sounds like he got his daddy coat
> Then you are in for a blast, but the judges will love it.
> 
> I am sorry I could not train him better with the clippers
> Its so annoying having a dog that acts like this, hope he grows out of it.


It is not your fault. I am so used to strugglers, it is just normal for me anyway. I will invest in a grooming arm. If he cannot reach his feet to lick, the problem is solved. The more we work together the more he will know it isn't going to hurt him. Hopefully he will grow out of it. But if not, just one more to wrestle with! At least they are not all bad about everything. Thinker-face, Holly-feet, Quincy-feet...It could be way worse!


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

He is a very handsome fellow! Beautiful face. I had to laugh at your 1st photo is looked like the silver standard had a cat in her mouth! lol Then I figured it out as another dog! dah


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pearlsmum said:


> He is a very handsome fellow! Beautiful face. I had to laugh at your 1st photo is looked like the silver standard had a cat in her mouth! lol Then I figured it out as another dog! dah


OMG!!! You are so right!! That old gent wouldn't hurt a living thing. That is one of the Whippets in front of him, but it is quite the optical illusion!!


----------

